# ribbons....what to do with them?



## believe horses (Jan 3, 2014)

the ones on the wall are what I did to mine at the beginning of last summer the rosets (sp?) are from horsey and the rest are from other 4-h things (ignore the pink walls I had not had a chance to redo my room by then)
the jar I see online a lot and personly love
the teddy bear is super cute, but then again I love anything to do with teddy bears
the wreath is perfect because you can move it anywhere without much hassle


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

When I was younger, I would hang them around my windows. I do like the vase idea.

At some point, though, You'll get too many... and they'll end up in a tub like mine xD


----------



## horseNpony (Sep 27, 2013)

I only have 3 sashes  i have them hung up on the side of my bookshelf so when you walk through my door they are the first thing anyone sees. Id love to show more, but I dont have a horse and my riding school doesnt run shows 

And heres two smily faces to balance this post


----------



## Fordgirl (Apr 19, 2014)

All four walls have ribbons hanging like this :








But I agree with Zexious though. Once you get so many you run out of room


----------



## allieloveshorses (Jan 11, 2010)

We had them hanging but then we redid her room and am looking for an alternative. I love the vase. I love your chocolate colored wall! And I love the teddy bear! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

I think the vase is a great idea as it almost looks like a floral arrangement. You could place it anywhere and it would look cool and understated. It would also keep them clean. Just a class way of displaying them.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I had boxes and boxes of them, when we renovated they accidentally got thrown out, but no worries, I filled up more boxes. For a while there I was donating them back, but I like that plastic shoe thing (I think it's for shoes?) you posted, just stuff them full and display in one corner of my tackroom. Thanks for posting that, great idea!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

There are some really great ideas on Pinterest! I always think about doing something cute with mine but most of them just get stuffed in boxes in the attic. The past few years I often don't even pick them up unless they're something I'm particularly proud of or a year end award. :/


----------



## hemmingwayfan (Jan 26, 2014)

Mine are just kind of scattered all over my room. I've got an IHSA team regional champion ribbon and a 4th place Zones hanging from a Clint Eastwood poster


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I love the vase idea!

Typically, I just return the ribbons to the horse show office at the end of the show. I know it is expensive to put a show on, esp for a small breed like mine, this way they can re-use the ribbons for the next year. If there is one that I am particularly proud of I will keep it, but all others go back. The most recent show we went to had several different types of ribbons handed out. I was glad to see they do re-use the old ones.


----------

